# What A Set Of Teeth!!!!!



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I got this pic of ALFIE while he was yawning, looking at the teeth on him im so so glad Raggies have a placid nature lol


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

wow they are some teeth,,,, he looks a big cat


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha that's so funny


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lol yes Marion he is a big lad.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Good shot, looks like he's roaring :lol:


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

his expresion looks like a taxidermy pose lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats funny!...look at the nashers on that!...


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics, he is lovely xxx


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

lol, lovely looking cat !


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like me in the mornings lol
A great shot..I love your cats.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I wouldn't like to feel those sunk into my hand!!! Great picture:biggrin:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Great pic!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> his expresion looks like a taxidermy pose lol


hi Kay, lol, i can assure you he isn't stuffed hahahaha


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Your a good photographer to of got that shot just at that moment, what a set of teeth. lol x xxx 

Gorgeous cat by the way xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

TY Kathryn, it was just a lucky shot. how is sunny Barry island these days lol, im in Cardiff myself.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hiya Great pic hes looking really well, I wouldnt like a bite of him like lol


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh you've been working him too hard, Chris, he's so tired. Dont you know its such a hard life looking that good all the time. 

He is gorgeous and considering he's about the size of a small dog, I agree with you, its really good that Raggies are so placid.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Erika Alfie is now bigger than the Jack Russell we have here lol


----------

